# Brimley State Park



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Going camping at Brimley Labor day weekend for 4 days. Any recommendations for places to visit or things to do in the area? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Watch a down bound freighter pass the park then drive to the Locks and watch it pass thru.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Also visit the Locks museum if open. Learn what was done before the Locks were there. Learn how many troops were in the Soo during WW2.


----------



## YooperTroller (May 18, 2020)

Go to https://www.marinetraffic.com and navigate to the locks area so you can time it right and see them, for free, on the US Army Corp of Engineers public viewing deck. It’s quite impressive. I suggest riding on the Soo Locks Boat Tours if you are able to. The Point Iroquois Lighthouse is around the corner from you too. Are you only in the UP for the few days? I’d consider running over to Whitefish Point and/or doing the Tahquamenon Falls/Oswald Bear Ranch. Or save those for next year.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a burger at west pier. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Kids involved? There's a kids only fishing "pond" at rotary park. Usually stocked with hungry trout. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you are going to the UP the rules are that you must stop at Clyde's for a big C.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

^^^^^^What he said.:woohoo1:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Your there now I nbet but put the county? park E of the locks on your list esp if you can get a river front site.

Dont let any kids mess around the water-it is DEEP and quick.


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Got back from the trip this afternoon. Arrived Thursday and set everything up and relaxed. Friday we went to the soo and watched the "Presque Isle" go thru the locks. We then went Alpha Bar and had drinks/apps. Following that we went back to the campground for dinner/cards/campfire. 

Saturday we were up early and drove over to the Tahquamenon Falls. Went to Pickles in Brimley for food which was pretty good even tho they were out of pickles. Tried looking for yooperlites around Point Iroquois Lighthouse with no luck. 

The weather was pretty good during the whole trip. It rained for a little bit Thursday night but all the other days were sunny... and windy. 

Overall the state park was great. We had site 110 which was large, grassy and flat. We had plenty of room for two tents, two cars and our canopy. All the sites in the park seemed pretty nice.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Was the park fully occupied every night?

Thanks for posting the beautiful pic of the sunset over White Fish Bay. Any chance you may have a shot of the Tahquamenon Falls to post? I never get tired of seeing the awesome spectacle of Michigan’s mighty waterfall in any season.


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

MyBritt&Me said:


> Was the park fully occupied every night?
> 
> Thanks for posting the beautiful pic of the sunset over White Fish Bay. Any chance you may have a shot of the Tahquamenon Falls to post? I never get tired of seeing the awesome spectacle of Michigan’s mighty waterfall in any season.


The park was around 50% full on Thursday but everyone showed up on Friday, only a few sites were open. I only took a few pics of the falls.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for posting the TQ Waterfall pic’s Matt. Nice view from downriver. I never get tired of seeing “my old friend”.

I visited the falls many times over the years. This waterfall takes on very different looks in any given year or season depending on the volume of water and tannic acid in the swamps, creeks and rivers that feed the upper TQ River. It is most impressive when the river water levels are really high and you can hear the thunder from the heavy volume of the root beer color water flowing across the entire span of this unique waterfall. 

I once walked the stone ledges below and behind the waterfall and from one river bank to the other, when I was a teen. I believe this venture is off limits now-a-days, and probably for good reasons as it was slippery and cautious footing back then. Hope to revisit this majestic spectacle once again during the fall color season. But this time I’ll stay on the high-ground while I observe “my old friend”.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

MyBritt&Me said:


> Thanks for posting the TQ Waterfall pic’s Matt. Nice view from downriver. I never get tired of seeing “my old friend”.
> 
> I visited the falls many times over the years. This waterfall takes on very different looks in any given year or season depending on the volume of water and tannic acid in the swamps, creeks and rivers that feed the upper TQ River. It is most impressive when the river water levels are really high and you can hear the thunder from the heavy volume of the root beer color water flowing across the entire span of this unique waterfall.
> 
> I once walked the stone ledges below and behind the waterfall and from one river bank to the other, when I was a teen. I believe this venture is off limits now-a-days, and probably for good reasons as it was slippery and cautious footing back then. Hope to revisit this majestic spectacle once again during the fall color season. But this time I’ll stay on the high-ground while I observe “my old friend”.


Our campsite 2018 first week on October site# 13








Some pics


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Yep, first thought that comes to my head is .... God's Country.
Thanks for your pic's!


----------

